# Huffy Mainliner



## jkent (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a chance to pick up a pretty clean little Huffy Mainliner. 
It is a girls bike but it is completely original and in pretty good shape.
He is asking $75.00 
Would you buy?
do you think it is worth it?
he has the light for the front fender. 
Don't know if it is the correct light or not, I think it is just a top load delta.
What would be the correct light?
What say you????
JKent


----------



## jkent (Jan 3, 2015)

What year do you think this is? 1948-1952?? or older than that?


----------



## randallace (Jan 3, 2015)

the huffy convertible in 1949 was the first bicycle  to bear the huffy name , the huffy logo was not created and  nameplate wasn't used till 1953 I believe ? A pic of the headbadge and the serial number would help , as would the tire size-the Huffman company manufactured the mainliner in their Dayton line of bicycles from the late 1930's onward , but not under the huffy name till mid 50's - so you will need to look at logos, serial numbers , tire size, ect to determine date - on this one , the  front forks look bent rearward - depends on how much of the work you can do yourself , and how bad you want it I guess , if it were my money - I would be a buyer at 50 bucks because I love the early huffy bicycles

- all that being said , and without the needed information to make an educated guess , my guess would be late 50's  - but the rear facing drop outs and frame spacing at the head tube don't jive with a huffy of that era - weird one there


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 3, 2015)

*My '55 20" Mainliner*

Over 27 years ago, I found my 1955 20" Huffy Mainliner out at the curb in someone's garbage. Even back then I saw the beauty in these old bikes.
It was a total wreck, but it had all of its original parts including the rack & tank. It sat untouched for close to 25 years here, then I decided to do a total restoration on it.
 I did all of the paint in Single stage Centari, and I restored the headbadge, and seat and I hand lettered the chain guard since decals are not available.
 These bikes are not worth a whole lot, but I like them, and I had fun restoring this one. $75.00 seems fair to me.............Wayne


----------



## randallace (Jan 3, 2015)

Heck yea !! Beautiful bicycle !! 

Here is Favorite huffy - 1958 zephyr


----------



## jkent (Jan 4, 2015)

sorry don't have the serial # but it does have 26X2.125 tires.
And the badge might be hard to see but it says Mainliner on it.
You sure about the bent fork, I checked it over pretty good and the fork didn't look bent to me.
But still no big deal , I have fixed several in the past. 
I already have a new set of John's tires and a NOS chain for it.the rest of it would all just be service and clean up. Not a problem.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Unless you just have to have another bike I pass on this one. A low level girls bike with not much going for it--then again I'm not a huge fan of post war Huffys either. The fork does look bent to me as well but may be the angle of the pic. An easy fix though but a set of tires are darn near worth as much as the bike is. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------

